# Surf rod holders



## corndog74 (Apr 27, 2011)

Does anyone know where you can buy good sand spike type rod holders?


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

go to lowes and buy 10' of 1 1/2" sched 40 pvc. mark the center and slant cut it thru a table saw, 

cheap and won't rust


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Unless you try to stick them in High Island...

Found out the hard way that they sand isn't deep enough.

FWIW, I use a sand pump and don't cut them at a slant.

And to answer the OP, no, sorry I don't.


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

I also do not know of a source for "good" pre-made spikes, however, you could do as stated above and cut PVC at a minimal cost. And in reference to the "except at High Island", I agree that it's a PAIN to set them there; so you could buy some re-bar, cut it to length (4-5'), and attach a length of PVC to it with stainless hose-clamps....

Hopefully this spurs your inner creativity a little :smile:


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

CoastalOutfitters said:


> go to lowes and buy 10' of 1 1/2" sched 40 pvc. mark the center and slant cut it thru a table saw,
> 
> cheap and won't rust


yep....get a shovel....dig a hole.....take a bucket and fill it withwater....fill in hole.....pour water around rod holder..... like concrete!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

JOHNNYREB said:


> yep....get a shovel....dig a hole.....take a bucket and fill it withwater....fill in hole.....pour water around rod holder..... like concrete!


That's the way I do it. I also use the 5' PVC.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone ever noticed a difference between using the SCH 40 PVC and the gray conduit PVC? I have both from whatever was left over, never had any problems with either. Granted they don't see a lot of abuse or anything, just wondering if anyone noticed any more failure with one over the other.

FWIW, I use 5' of 1.5"


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

spicyitalian said:


> Has anyone ever noticed a difference between using the SCH 40 PVC and the gray conduit PVC? I have both from whatever was left over, never had any problems with either. Granted they don't see a lot of abuse or anything, just wondering if anyone noticed any more failure with one over the other.


I know people who swear by the conduit, but most of them hammer their rod holders down. On the other hand, I've used the sch 40 for years with no problems.


----------



## corpus shorty (Oct 31, 2007)

ive seen guys take a chunk of rebar and weld circles on em and weld a peg so you can push it down with your foot..


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

corpus shorty said:


> ive seen guys take a chunk of rebar and weld circles on em and weld a peg so you can push it down with your foot..


This is what I use. I add in some PVC to the hole to protect my rods from the rebar.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

corpus shorty said:


> ive seen guys take a chunk of rebar and weld circles on em and weld a peg so you can push it down with your foot..


They sell those at bass pro or cabelas or somewhere, I've seen them local.

I use 1.25" PVC and use the suck on it like a high dollar holler method to sink it down in the wet sand.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

justletmein said:


> I use 1.25" PVC and use the suck on it like a high dollar holler method to sink it down in the wet sand.


I've heard about that method for years. I tried it one time, when I was sure there was nobody around to see. :doowapsta

I couldn't ever get it to work. I guess sucking just isn't my talent. :spineyes:


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

justletmein said:


> They sell those at bass pro or cabelas or somewhere, I've seen them local.
> 
> I use 1.25" PVC and use the suck on it like a high dollar holler method to sink it down in the wet sand.


Thats the way to do it. Cut the PVC in half and that will give you 2 rod holders. Jam it about an inch into the sand, put your mouth on it, and suck it while twisting down. You can get it down almost a foot that way in about 20 seconds.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

bigfost said:


> I've heard about that method for years. I tried it one time, when I was sure there was nobody around to see. :doowapsta
> 
> I couldn't ever get it to work. I guess sucking just isn't my talent. :spineyes:


It's an art, I've sucked for years. LOL

Try going to the edge above the water line, dig a very small hole until you reach the water pool then put a $1 in your G string and suck that pipe down a good 2'. **** this is getting bad. sad4sm


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

justletmein said:


> It's an art, I've sucked for years. LOL
> 
> Try going to the edge above the water line, dig a very small hole until you reach the water pool then put a $1 in your G string and suck that pipe down a good 2'. **** this is getting bad. sad4sm


LOL....and always look both directions before going down!


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

justletmein said:


> Itthen put a $1 in your G string and suck that pipe down a good 2'. **** this is getting bad. sad4sm


Well, the g-string would fit right in at McFaddin. I've seen plenty of those down there. Maybe that's why I'm reluctant to be seen sucking on anything on that stretch of beach. :work:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

JOHNNYREB said:


> LOL....and always look both directions before going down!


Definitely! Wait are we looking for cops or people so we don't embarrass ourselves?



bigfost said:


> Well, the g-string would fit right in at McFaddin. I've seen plenty of those down there. Maybe that's why I'm reluctant to be seen sucking on anything on that stretch of beach. :work:


LOL


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Do you stroke the pvc pipe as you are sucking or just give it a twist? 

:biggrin:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

WHAT said:


> Do you stroke the pvc pipe as you are sucking or just give it a twist?
> 
> :biggrin:


I'm pretty sure the above poster does whatever it take to get results....
me, I carry a big rubber mallet and hammer them in.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

WHAT said:


> Do you stroke the pvc pipe as you are sucking or just give it a twist?
> 
> :biggrin:


Twist & hum! LMAO


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

kweber said:


> me, I carry a big rubber mallet and hammer them in.


"This is going to hurt me more than it hurts you."

Oh, I'll bet you're back to talking about the rod holders.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

justletmein said:


> Twist & hum! LMAO


:rotfl:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Here's a pic of mine. Rebar with welded washers and PVC inserted in the washers. No stroking, sucking or tonguing required.


----------



## hunterjck (Sep 30, 2010)

I use light weight metal fence posts with about 6 inches of pvc pipe duct taped about one inch from the top. Drive them in with a little three pound hammer. Works great in shallow sand like at High Island. I caught some good (4-5 lb.) trout using them at HI yesterday.


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

Just get some rebar and about 1ft of the PVC. Rebar about 5ft long does not have to be exact. Duct tape the PVC to rebar. Duct tape will last for years (I know) hammer rebar into sand, gravel , jam into jetty rocks can't miss. Everything else will fail before the duct tape does. You want to replace tape a few pennies.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I use a small hammer and drive them down or use a shovel.


----------



## allent2002 (Apr 10, 2012)

There is a bait shop in Flour Bluff that sells 2 different Re-bar rod holders with the rings. I recently lost (Left behind) the 2 I did buy from there about 3 years ago. Had a few beers and left them on the intercoastal- I dont live there (have friends that do) wish I could tell you the name its a green or yellow bait shop next to a Mexican food Resturant - just at the base of the bridge befor going over to Mustang Island.. They were about $9.00 each and held up well - I too also have the PVC and used the Rebar when ground was too hard..


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Been using 2'' pvc for years with no problems. Always heard about the suck it method through the years but never tried it till Saturday. Works pretty dang good! Guess Im a sucker now!


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 14, 2005)

4.5' sections of PVC and the only way is the suck method. Once you try it you will never go back to the hammer method.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have seen people use pvc pipe with rebar duck taped to the pvc. I use pvc electrical conduit but some of the rods I can no longer put them in the holder because the butt of the rod is too big.


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

Razzorduck said:


> 4.5' sections of PVC and the only way is the suck method. Once you try it you will never go back to the hammer method.


First and foremost, one of my pet peeves is people who say their way is the only way. There is no one and only way to do anything.

I'd love to watch you use this method in the gravel, rocks and clay at McFaddin.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Custom-...149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2572e2bd35


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

That Robbie Guy said:


> eBay: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Custom-...149?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2572e2bd35


Those sure are pretty, I don't know if I could bring myself to push them in the sand and scratch them all up.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

spicyitalian said:


> Those sure are pretty, I don't know if I could bring myself to push them in the sand and scratch them all up.


Well, I guess my kind of fishing ain't never pretty.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

JOHNNYREB said:


> LOL....and always look both directions before going down!


And yall worried about me? :screwy:

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Rod holders!*



bigfost said:


> First and foremost, one of my pet peeves is people who say their way is the only way. There is no one and only way to do anything.
> 
> I'd love to watch you use this method in the gravel, rocks and clay at McFaddin.


*I guess you never fished with George W. or his father. Their way or the highway!*
*My old rebar holders are gettting kind of nasty but they still will sink down in most any surface. I like the pretty aluminum ones but I do not want to put the $ into four of them.*


----------



## C-Rob (Apr 13, 2011)

fultonswimmer said:


> *I guess you never fished with George W. or his father. Their way or the highway!*
> *My old rebar holders are gettting kind of nasty but they still will sink down in most any surface. I like the pretty aluminum ones but I do not want to put the $ into four of them.*


*X2*
I'm not out to impress; granted, I'm not "trying" to look rickety, but I'm not worried about the appearances of what stuff looks like... *I'm there to catch fish and have fun doing it!!*


----------



## Torpedo (May 21, 2004)

REALLY? Freaking surf rookie wanna bees!

Suck it up! Its the easiest way!


----------



## Buckett (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a buddy in Ft Worth who makes these out of stainless. They're a little pricey but awesome! They will stay put even when the water is splashing off of them.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Academy has some nice tall ones and Cabelas has some decent one too.


----------



## Gfish (Aug 31, 2009)

Made this 2 weeks ago. took a few hours cause I put three coats of poly on it.


----------



## rzrbak (Jul 8, 2010)

Good job.....



Bobby


----------



## surfisher (Mar 8, 2012)

nice i like it!


----------



## skooter2 (May 3, 2011)

My 4 primary rodholders are made from 2 inch aluminum pipe welded to 1 1/4 inch angle. 

My secondary rodholders are 1 1/2 and 2 inch PVC pipe. I have sucker rods made up for each size. If the beach is sand or silt, the sucker rods work well. Any clay or shell, swing the hammer.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I have some schedule 20 1 1/2 pipe that I found discarded on the side of the road. I have no idea where you can buy in.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Torpedo said:


> REALLY? Freaking surf rookie wanna bees!
> 
> Suck it up! Its the easiest way!


I give you $10, you give me 10 minutes on your laptop to print screenshots of google earth???


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

Has anyone tried these from Academy? They seem to be well constructed but kind of short at 17". I went ahead and bought four at $3.99 apiece.

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...0151_10051_576707_-1?Ntt=spike+holder&Ntk=All


----------



## surffan (Oct 5, 2004)

dpeck said:


> Has anyone tried these from Academy? They seem to be well constructed but kind of short at 17". I went ahead and bought four at $3.99 apiece.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...0151_10051_576707_-1?Ntt=spike+holder&Ntk=All


Nothing wrong with them if you are fishing in Copano or some other bay. If it is the surf you need 50' plus or minus above the sand. Keep reels out of salt water. The short ones will destroy your reels. I use cheap Wallyworld type reels but even if you do "high dollar" type reels keep them above the salt.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

The 44" ones would work a lot better in sand... I would back the drag WAY off using those


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

dpeck said:


> Has anyone tried these from Academy? They seem to be well constructed but kind of short at 17". I went ahead and bought four at $3.99 apiece.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...0151_10051_576707_-1?Ntt=spike+holder&Ntk=All


I would think those wund be better for bank fishing in fresh water or bay fishing,


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I use the medal fence post with 8" PVC and PVC 5'. I use a hammer and shovel depending on the location. and if the fish arn't bitting. Unload the yak and do some BTB fishing. Usually catch something that way even if it's only slimmers.


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

dpeck said:


> Has anyone tried these from Academy? They seem to be well constructed but kind of short at 17". I went ahead and bought four at $3.99 apiece.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...0151_10051_576707_-1?Ntt=spike+holder&Ntk=All


So, what would you guys suggest in a hurry? We are headed down to Port A next week. Would a 3 or 4 foot PVC pipe do the job?


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

just buy the plain old white pvc at Home Depot or Lowes... it comes in 10' sticks... cut in in half at a sharp angle... they take up space but you aren't going to beat them for price and performance


----------



## dpeck (Apr 19, 2012)

jc said:


> just buy the plain old white pvc at Home Depot or Lowes... it comes in 10' sticks... cut in in half at a sharp angle... they take up space but you aren't going to beat them for price and performance


Sounds like a plan jc, will do.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

2"


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Disgusting pipe suckers! :rybka:
PVC is cheap, whack it with a rubber mallet and a small board on top until it's down deep. Nothing worse that seeing your rig go flying into the first gut with a big fish on the other end while you are 60 yards away in waist deep water setting another rod.
When the PVC is chipped broken/etc...buy some more :cop:


----------

